# PHP, MySQL, and 1and1



## takua108

Hey all,

I just purchased some hosting from 1and1, their Beginner package. It comes with a bunch of space and 10 MySQL tables.

Now I can't get the MySQL tables to work, like at all. I definately set them up and imported the data from my localhost site I've been working on (using phpMyAdmin), but I keep getting wierd errors.

Firstly, go to http://www.takedowntheband.com

Look at the given error message.

With 1and1, the database name and username are the same...so why is it tacking an extra @% on the end of the username?

I looked all over the Internet for help, and one guy said that he was trying to install phpBB and it wouldn't work either, and he waited two hours and tried again. Well it's now been seven hours since I added the databases, and still no luck.

Any ideas?


----------



## elbowgrease

*ur page*

Are you using a blog php? Which one?


----------



## takua108

Nah, I wrote the system myself. And I found the problem (and, consequently, forgot about this topic): the database and usernames were different. One was "dbXXXXXXXXX" and one was "dboXXXXXXXXX". Fixed it.


----------

